
Ask HN: How do work in a team that wont appreciate your help - iamthelord
I would like to understand how people try to be professional and not get affected when they help the teammates but not get appreciated publicly. Or am i delusional.
======
JSeymourATL
Perhaps, you can take the lead on this by expressing gratitude first. Thank
You

>[https://www.ccl.org/articles/leading-effectively-
articles/gi...](https://www.ccl.org/articles/leading-effectively-
articles/giving-thanks-will-make-you-a-better-leader/)

------
sethammons
Communication. Talk with them. Say you want to be helpful and would like
feedback on help given, both good and bad. Let them know you thrive on public
feedback and strive to do good enough to warrant that and crave feedback on
your help given to achieve that. Also, you probably should talk to your
manager about this first as they understand the team dynamic better than this
random internet stranger. Also, be prepared to find out you are not as helpful
as you think you are. It is entirely possible that the help you think you are
giving is not well received. This would be a good personal growth opportunity
if so. You require data, so solicit feedback.

------
cimmanom
What’s your motivation for helping? Is it to gain recognition, specifically
public recognition?

You may need to re-examine your expectations. In a healthy workplace,
helpfulness is expected; unless you go extraordinarily above and beyond it’s
not considered something that deserves calling out.

A private “thank you” for an assist, yes, absolutely. A public display of
gratitude? I’d be interested to hear what makes you think that’s in order.

~~~
iamthelord
my motivation is just as they are mine teammate so its part of my job to be
helpful without expecting things in return but i see them showing gratitude
towards other team-mates and it kinda start to make me think.

I guess my help is not that life changing to warrant a public gratitude.

